# Poodle Breeders Group



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Group for Standard Poodle Breeders who would like a Mentor! 

Hey everyone, There is a new group out there specifically for Standard Poodle Breeders who are in need of a mentor...

standardpoodleproteges : Standard Poodle Proteges


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm guessing you have to be a breeder to join ?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think you have to be a breeder.
Carole


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, cool thanks  I joined, so I'll see what happens !


----------

